# How many stairs did you say the code required??



## cda (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.designboom.com/architec...onstruction-hudson-yards-new-york-11-14-2017/


----------



## conarb (Dec 31, 2017)

Be sure you read the comments below, wait until ADA Guy gets ahold of it, he'll find a million reasons to sue.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 1, 2018)

conarb said:


> Be sure you read the comments below, wait until ADA Guy gets ahold of it, he'll find a million reasons to sue.



Why? " importantly, ‘vessel’ will also be wheelchair accessible, and is designed with a curving elevator that will ascend to the top of the structure._"_


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2018)

http://www.hudsonyardsnewyork.com/discover/vessel/


----------



## conarb (Jan 1, 2018)

kilitact said:


> Why? " importantly, ‘vessel’ will also be wheelchair accessible, and is designed with a curving elevator that will ascend to the top of the structure._"_


With something this complex I'm sure our ADA Guy could find some violation.


----------

